# Lets Talk About Vanity Plates



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always enjoyed vanity plates, and have owned a few over the years. One of my previous plates read BASTON, pronounced exactly as it sounds. I was getting ready for something new and was discussing possibilities with Doug when he came up with a few suggestions I couldn't let pass by. We discussed the two and I asked Doug if he'd mind if I used one of his two final choices. So with Doug's blessing I submitted my application and received a letter from the registry this week stating my plate was in. Yesterday I went to the RMV (don't go on a Friday) and waited 90 minutes in line to swap my plates. Great opportunity for people watching and making up stories in my head about people I don't know. Time passed quickly and was worth the wait. What do you think? 









Doug's choice is just as good, however I don't want to say anything more until he has a chance to get to the RMV and reserve it in his name.

So, what plates do other people have?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

N6RGZ (radio amateur call sign, best vanity plate deal in California, one time cost $25, not $50 a year or whatever it is now)... 

Yours is much cooler, although one day, a van pulled up alongside me (at about 35 mph), the door slid open and a cute young girl asked me what my plate meant... 

I asked her what she thought it meant, and she and the other 5 girls inside all yelled out: "need 6 orgies"..... true story.... 

Of course at my age now, "gauge1" would be cooler and more believable! 

Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Never had a vanity plate myself, but my wife still has her early 1980's NY plates that say "SNOOPY 1" 
were on her first car when she was about 18..a Chevette. 

a friend of mine a few years ago had a plate that said "SKI-QKA" 
probably only central NY residents would "get it".. 
(hint - water skiing) 


Scot


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Here in California, I have GDA MATE.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 14 May 2011 12:19 PM 
N6RGZ (radio amateur call sign, best vanity plate deal in California, one time cost $25, not $50 a year or whatever it is now)... 

Yours is much cooler, although one day, a van pulled up alongside me (at about 35 mph), the door slid open and a cute young girl asked me what my plate meant... 

I asked her what she thought it meant, and she and the other 5 girls inside all yelled out: "need 6 orgies"..... true story.... 

Of course at my age now, "gauge1" would be cooler and more believable! 

Greg 

Had to laf.. Greg. 

My old class A ham Lic. from the 50th and 60ths was K6WGZ for yrs. Very close call letters except for the year difference of the N6 and K6...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

My plate:











It goes with my bumper stickers"

I







Live Steam

Just another Ferroequinologist out chasing trains

My other vehicle is a Steam Locomotive

I brake for Trains

Semper Vaporo





Another I thought about (but should really go on a sports car of some sort not my old sedan):











WHAT? You don't get it?




Read it in your rearview mirror!




"Out of my way"


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, yeah... the best one I think I ever saw was in Mason City, IA several years ago: 


IRATCHR 



I are a teacher 

(Really leaves ya wonder'n, don't it.)


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 14 May 2011 05:51 PM 

Another I thought about (but should really go on a sports car of some sort not my old sedan):











WHAT? You don't get it?




Read it in your rearview mirror!




"Out of my way"







I never would have guessed that in a million years.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Me either


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

me three.. 

OT A (outta) MY WY .... yeah, maybe it's a regional contraction, like FAGATTABOUTIT ?? 

There must be some cool plates to read backwards so people will see it in their rear view, but the last 5 cars I have had did not have front license plates ... (and I know they should have)... spoils the look... 

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

When I lived in Detroit, I had different plates on front and back. Michigan is a single-plate state and doesn't care what you have on the front, although most folks have their favorite football (rarely), baseball or hockey team. I had my old Technician ham plate on the front, and my Advanced call on the back. Coming back to Buffalo one night, the Customs guy at the Lewiston bridge asked why I had different plates. Caught me by surprise - I forgot they have a monitor aimed at the front. I just explained that MI didn't care. He waved me thru.

I have a relative in DTR whose wife grew up in Hawaii. He has a Hawaiian plate on the front. Can't get much cooler than that.

JackM


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Wether its true or not this story is funny. An ohio state university grad got a job for michigan university. They got MU plates which have thebig blue M on the left side of of plate and the vanity letters said "orons" Spelling of course Morons. Again, probly urban legend but still a funny story.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Only ever had one, "1969 DS" on my last big Citroen. Still hangs on my workshop wall along with a slew of old US and Euro plates. 

My current car has a five character plate, not vanity, but a special plate for one of our state parks. Five is easier to memorize than six for whatever reason. 

A fellow model railroad buddy actually has (DOS issued, he did not request) ###-LGB on his plates and makes a point of reminding me of this. 

There was a pristine thistle green Mercedes W116 I used to pass regularly with the plate GG1, don't know if he was a PRR fan or not.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 15 May 2011 01:19 PM 
Wether its true or not this story is funny. An ohio state university grad got a job for michigan university. They got MU plates which have thebig blue M on the left side of of plate and the vanity letters said "orons" Spelling of course Morons. Again, probly urban legend but still a funny story. 

http://www.clevelandleader.com/node/3669


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in the 70s my grandfather had one of the huge caprice station wagons with the plate 747 FJG. My father was in the Navy and my grandfather told me the way he remembered his plate was 747 (easy, like the airliner) and FJG was Fart Junior Grade. Obviously it works, cause I remember it from almost forty years ago and it wasn't even my plate.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 15 May 2011 12:09 PM 
me three.. 

OT A (outta) MY WY .... yeah, maybe it's a regional contraction, like FAGATTABOUTIT ?? 

There must be some cool plates to read backwards so people will see it in their rear view, but the last 5 cars I have had did not have front license plates ... (and I know they should have)... spoils the look... 

Greg 

Actually, I got it several years ago off of a web site that was devoted to vanity plates so somebody else is already using it, but I don't remember what state it was.

When you apply for a vanity plate they not only check to see if it is already in use in that state, but also apply several tests to make sure you are not creating an obscenity or something that might be construed to be obscene, even if viewed in a mirror. If they refuse the application, you can appeal it, but you probably won't get an obscenity approved, even if it is the initials of your name or business. Sometimes those slip through and I have read of some of them being recalled because the person reviewing the application didn't know it was an obscenity in a foreign language.

I appied in person when I got new plates for a new car and the lady could check for availability right there, but even if she said it was not already taken, my application could still be rejected. I wanted "STEAM", but it was taken, as was, "STEAM1", "STEAM2" and all the rest of the numbers. She said she knew they had already rejected "STEAMY", "STEAMS" and "STEAMZ". On the application I had to explain what "STM PWR" meant or stood for.

If you do a Google search for "Vanity License Plates" you will find several sites devoted to them. Many of the plates in images found on the web are not real plates. There are several places that will make a plate for you for the front (in those states that do not require a front plate) and some of them will make one that a state would never allow as a license plate, and some states can have them removed if deemed obscene or too similar to that or another state's plate (i.e.: Counterfeit). One website will create a plate image for you with any state's standard background and your choice of letters/numbers for you to print, but warns you that using such a plate is a crime.

Even those plate protector surrounds that have words on them are not legal in some states if they cover more certain portions of the plate or have words that combine with the letters on the plate to produce an obscenity.

I would change my plate to "VAPORO" but the new plates are no longer the nice embossed metal, but are a printed plastic of some sort and not worth the effort or cost to get a different plate.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife;s van is SILVRTN. My truck is IRONTON (which everybody thinks refers to the truck). So we have the entire road covered. 

The best plates I have seen were: 

SNAAAB of a Saab. 

ME AND MY on a Dodge Shadow.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

While driving to my part time job at Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart many years ago on I90 thru Buffalo NY I passed a camaro with the license plate that read "TREE V" 

Cute blond driving it. I laughed all the way to work. 

Chas


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw this plate in Roanoke several years ago. I am guessing that the owner was a urologist. The plate was "2PPCME." 

Well it WAS on a Mercedes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't get this one either. I must be getting too old, or I live in the wrong part of the country. (Edit: I was referring to "TREE V")


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 16 May 2011 07:39 AM 
While driving to my part time job at Niagara Hobby & Craft Mart many years ago on I90 thru Buffalo NY I passed a camaro with the license plate that read "TREE V" 

Cute blond driving it. I laughed all the way to work. 

Chas


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered 'BUICK 56' for my 56 Roadmaster. Nebraska has a site, you type in the name you want and it will tell you if it is being used or not. That was my third choice. They then ask you to write what your request actually means, then they have to approve it.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 16 May 2011 11:08 AM 
I don't get this one either. I must be getting too old, or I live in the wrong part of the country. (Edit: I was referring to "TREE V") 
I finally got it. Guess I'd be 60 miles down the road before I starting laughing though.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 16 May 2011 03:56 PM 
Posted By Del Tapparo on 16 May 2011 11:08 AM 
I don't get this one either. I must be getting too old, or I live in the wrong part of the country. (Edit: I was referring to "TREE V") 
I finally got it. Guess I'd be 60 miles down the road before I starting laughing though. 

Well, I must be older than you, cuz I still don't get it... (and I have a sneaking suspicion that if somebody explains it, I will find I not only didn't get it, but didn't want it, either).


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Good. I'm not the only one. My interpretation is the V in a Tree is called a "Crotch".


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Me neither Charles. 
I must be older still, or the joke is particularly 'Murrican. 

What is funny about a "TREE V"? 
Or even a "TREE CROTCH"?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA HEE HEE HEE HEE HEEE Gasp choke, wheeze gasp gasp... 

I still don't get it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You funny..................


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Susan always wanted to get Yosemite Sam mud flaps and put YA MULE on my car and WOA MULE on hers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I called Nick... TREE = BUSHY 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The other thing I did until the current car is every car (one or two plate state) got a Dutch or German tag on the front.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My favorite plate as a kid was on a silver Porsche 928-S in Carmel, CA

SLVR EGG


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 16 May 2011 06:55 PM 
My favorite plate as a kid was on a silver Porsche 928-S in Carmel, CA

SLVR EGG


Grey metalic one down the street from me...."UBOAT"...









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bodVVtqmbZE


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup you guys are getting old...course I was a LOT younger then... 

I interepretted it as Tree-V = CROTCH.... especially funny when it was a trailer park momma with big hair driving a "tricked out" Camaro. 

Chas


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Have one out of Harrisburg Terminal that is "8NSAND" or "8 -n- Sand". 8 & Sand being a railroad version of damn the torpedoes and full speed ahead.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 15 May 2011 09:34 PM 

When you apply for a vanity plate they not only check to see if it is already in use in that state, but also apply several tests to make sure you are not creating an obscenity or something that might be construed to be obscene, even if viewed in a mirror. 
Years ago one of my coworkers attempted to get his name on a vanity plate. Mr. Bither was told that his last name was misogynistic, and the Commonwealth of MA would not grant the request. He appealed and lost. 

Best vanity plate I've seen lately: OUTOFMY on a Honda Element.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad I have a dictionary handy! Misogynistic - one who hates women.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I still don't get it James. Am I missing something re Mr Bithers?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"8 & Sand being a railroad version of damn the torpedoes and full speed ahead." 

BUT the railroad version of torpedoes (small charges fastened to the rail head) usually signals a hazard within a mile or less. I guess the torpedo signalling charges must have gone away once radio communications became common for railroad use. 

David Meashey


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 17 May 2011 02:04 PM 
I still don't get it James. Am I missing something re Mr Bithers? 

Search Google for "define bithers" and when it tries to change the spelling to "birther" click on the desired spelling (without the "r"). You will find several places where there is a definition, not all of them agree, but all of them indicate it is a word that "Some" people might find offensive or extremely offensive. Misogynistic being a milder offense!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Besides the common mispelling of bother, I only found one definition in the urban dictionary, not a real reference... very weird... 

Well, it was a local government official who made the call... that explains a lot... 

Greg


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't Googled it, and I know the Cawmmonwealth didn't as it was 1997. They just insisted on reading it as BIT-HER. Idiots. 

Now I have to go Google it myself. 

BTW, Autocorrect on my iPhone keeps trying to replace Google with Glock. Hmmm.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mack505 on 17 May 2011 03:32 PM 
BTW, Autocorrect on my iPhone keeps trying to replace Google with Glock. Hmmm. Boy, that sure doesn't sound like Apple at all, but the train of thought seems reasonable.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately Autocorrect is famous for such things. There's a large website devoted to funny text message screwups called Damn You Autocorrect. Most of them are NSFW though. Glock is a minor one.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

In this provincial jusrisdiction we don't have official license plates on front Majority of new vehilces don not even have a mounting plate or even open screw/rivet holes. 

But with my new 2008 CUV and rumours by the gov't to change that requirement I paid the $15 for the front mounting and subsequently acquired a basic vanity plate available at train shows from their booth for $6 for 2 , simply stating "Canadian Railway Modeler " ! http://www.cdnrwymod.com/crmorder.htm Have it on both vehicles !


I acquired my '82 Ford F100 (affectionally known as "my farm truck" due to its occasional bad temperment when shifting) before the MR bug bit waaaay back in '99, but even still when I was picking up my plate for it, and saw what was coming up next I nicely asked for and acquired " THE515 " !! 



What I'm also still thinking of acquiring for the CUV is one of those aluminum couplers sold by 'SchraderEnterprises', as of a couple yrs ago ! 

doug c


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

If there is enough interest, I could make custom lettered front license plates for about $15 each. What do you think?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, 

Sounds great, except here in Massachusettes you have to have matching plates front/rear.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had my personal plate for about 20 years now, the initials of my former HO railroad Saline, Ann Arbor & Yuma Railroad......SAY RR 
My railroad was based on the AnnArbor with some modeler's licenses, was originally going to name it Frankfort, Ann Arbor & Toledo RR....FAT RR, decided to go with SAY RR.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent et al- 

I have often found that even in two plate states they have enough bank robbers and crank dealers that the Gendarmerie don't worry if one does not have a front plate....inspections may be another matter tho? Actually, 20 so years ago, the police chief of a small town I lived in approached me to discuss my Dutch plate on the car I owned at the time, because he had lived in Holland for a while, not that my "legally required" tag was not there.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*Getting vanity plates can turn into a monumental aggravation and hassle...*
*Many years ago when I got my first set of Ham Radio call letter plates I went *
*thru "**** & hi water" with the MVA... I got the necessary app form, filled it *
*out, mailed it along with a check for the fees... About 6-8 weeks later I get a *
*set of call letter plates OK, but NO registration card for the new tags... I also *
*got a covering letter stating that I was to drop off the old tags at a local MVA*
*office within 48 hrs of receiving the new plates... I fire off a letter to the main *
*MVA office informing them that I had the tags alright, but I had no registration *
*card, please send me a registration card to go with them... About 3 weeks *
*later I got a letter stating that I'd have to send the new tags back, and we'd *
*have to start all over again.... In the meantime the MVA had begun to hassle *
*me about the old tags that I hadn't turned in yet, and they weren't receptive to *
*my tale of woe about the call letter plates, they kept threatening me with huge *
*fines and penalties... After another 2-3 weeks they had apparently acted on my *
*original request for a registration card for the new plates after all, so now I had a *
*registration card for the plates that I'd long since sent back as per their *
*instructions... By now they were becoming really obnoxious about the old tags *
*not being turned in too... At this point I figured I'd better bite the bullet and make *
*the 60 mile trip over to the main MVA offices and get this straightened out before *
*the local gestapo showed up at my door to cart me away to the slammer... So I *
*wasted the best part of a day and went over there, and patiently waded thru 2 or 3 *
*peon clerks that had no idea what it was that I wanted until I finally got to a *
*supervisor that said she knew how to deal with this, and she refered me to an MVA 
i**nspector... So for about the 5 th time that day, I told my tale of woe again, *
*he listened patiently, then said he could take care of this matter in a few minutes, 
and he did... Six weeks later I got another set of call letter plates with **a registration 
card this time, no more hassles about the old tags either... *
*About 15 years ago I changed my callsign and needed to get new plates again, *
*needless to say, I was somewhat reluctant to go thru that again, but I finally did *
*it, wondering if it would be another 6 month hassle, but this time it went off without a hitch....*
*Paul R...*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a set of plates N6RGZ, and if you do not find the right person who knows about Ham call plates, you are in **** for sure... normally, I find the oldest person in the office and work with him/her. 

Once you have them, the auto-renewal machinery just works... one time fee of $25... get it messed up and they want to charge you every year for your "vanity" plates, and by the way, they want to check that N6RGZ does not mean something bad and reject your application, etc, etc. 

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I have 'G SCALER' on my pickemup and am going to apply for 'GACALE' for the bike. 

Bob C.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Before I retired, for many years I had the vanity plate "SCOTCH." Most people probably thought it was the drinking kind but in my case it was in reference to the 3M SCOTCH Brand Electrical Tapes that I sold. When my company vehicle was parked in a customer's parking lot the employees knew I was in the building if they wanted to see me for anything.

Arkansas charges every year for vanity plates but now I have two "vanity plates" I really like. They are Arkansas Antique license plates on my 1977 F-250 and 1985 Suburban. They cost $25 each and never have to be renewed.









Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the very first generation that vanity plates were offered in CA and is the cheapest of all plate styles. I now pay more for the privalege of running the vanity plate than _all of the other DMV fees combined._


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Years ago I considered a plate with LGB for LGB trains, but since then I've learned that you won't get train fans waving at you. 

A reporter spotted a new parked Corvette, whose plates said KYFHO. The K stood for "Keep"


----------

